# Hello Everyone



## Under Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been a member of another forum that is solely focused on the Abruzzo area, but am looking to connect with people all over Italy. We have a small property with land in the Chieti region, not far from Casoli.

Looking forward to meeting others who have made the move to Italy.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Please do pass on any information you have, however we do not allow advertising or promoting of business. 

maiden


----------

